# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Invertebrates >  B. vagans and other stuff

## Mike41793

This is my first T and the start of a new addiction, I think! :p 

I got this package of goodies from a fellow member, 3skulls, and he was a pleasure to work with. 

Nice packing job:


Heat pack kept everything nice and warm. (He included an invoice too which was nice, i didnt take a pic of it though). 


This is a bag of pre-mixed substrate i got from him. Its a mix of woods and leaves that he cleans and bakes. He didn't skimp out either. He packed that gallon bag pretty full.  :Good Job:  


Small dubia colony i got from him. I think i was supposed to get like 50. I didn't bother counting them, theres was at least 50 in there lol. 


It surprised me how fast these lil buggers moved. The adults freaked me out a bit but the smaller ones were cute. Yes, i played with them for a little while:



Now for the T lol. This is the lil container i got set up for it:


Unpacking the T:



I prodded him out of the little roll an hes the cutest lil thing ever. Surprised me a bit how quick he was too though. I guess I'm too used to bps that are pet rocks for the most part lol. I wasnt really afraid of the roaches or the T, just didn't want to lose them in my room. Good call doing the unboxing in an empty tub, 3skulls. Once i got used to how he moved i was fine though. I coaxed him into his enclosure. He paused on the edge for a minute for me:


And one final pic of him in his new home:


I can't wait for him to settle in and start arranging his new home.  :Very Happy: 
Sooo this is my first T so everything seemed pretty well packed to me. The only suggestion I'd make to 3skulls is to use packing tape instead of scotch tape to seal the containers. Other than that everything seemed perfect. I wouldn't hesitate to buy from him again! Thanks again, Rich!

----------

_3skulls_ (04-10-2013),pookie! (04-12-2013)

----------


## carlson

Yay I've been waiting too see! I think in a week ill make one too  :Smile: .

----------

_Mike41793_ (04-10-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Welcome to the Addiction  :Very Happy: 

Really glad everything made it there safe and sound. Any questions that you may have, ask away. As you know I don't mind talking Ts or roaches :p

Good call on the tape. I was going to throw some packing tape on there but forgot. Had the scotch tape on the desk. 

I'll be following to see how they do. 


One thing you might notice in with your dubia. When stressed, the females might drop their oothecas. If you see any in there, its from shipping. 
I threw in some extra males because they are the shortest lived. I did throw in a couple that just finished their final molt for you. 

Business went very smooth on my end as well. It was a pleasure Sir. 

Thanks again!! 
Enjoy  :Smile:

----------


## Mike41793

> Yay I've been waiting too see! I think in a week ill make one too .


Definitely do! Are you getting dubias from him too? And you're getting 2 T's, right? I was actually more amused playing with them than anything else lol.

----------


## carlson

> Definitely do! Are you getting dubias from him too? And you're getting 2 T's, right? I was actually more amused playing with them than anything else lol.


Yep getting dubias and a rose and golden knee  :Smile:  can't wait for them. Still sketched about roaches the hissers help a little

----------


## Mike41793

> Really glad everything made it there safe and sound. Any questions that you may have, ask away. As you know I don't mind talking Ts or roaches :p
> 
> Good call on the tape. I was going to throw some packing tape on there but forgot. Had the scotch tape on the desk. 
> 
> One thing you might notice in with your dubia. When stressed, the females might drop their oothecas. If you see any in there, its from shipping. 
> I threw in some extra males because they are the shortest lived. I did throw in a couple that just finished their final molt for you.


Of course! I still plan to get at least a GBB at the expo at the end of the month. Who knows, maybe more  :Wink: 

Yep, that was the only thing that came to mind. Everything else seemed fine to me.

Whats an ootheca? The males are the ones with the big wings, correct?

----------


## Mike41793

> Yep getting dubias and a rose and golden knee  can't wait for them. Still sketched about roaches the hissers help a little


Idk about hissers but these dubias are adorable. Like i said, the adults were kinda creepy, but the ones that were like quarter sized and smaller were so cute. If you need some substrate for your enclosures get a bag of premix from him too.  :Good Job:

----------


## carlson

I just have a glass bottom for hissers, I got Eco earth for the Ts. Hoping the dubia can have bare tank too? There going in a ten gallon they can't climb glass right?

----------


## Coleslaw007

Yay! He's 'dorbs!!! You'll find yourself addicted soon enough and be getting more, glad you finally got into em.

----------

_Mike41793_ (04-10-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> I just have a glass bottom for hissers, I got Eco earth for the Ts. Hoping the dubia can have bare tank too? There going in a ten gallon they can't climb glass right?


Yep, i was talking about substrate for the T's. eco earth works fine too though.

----------


## carlson

I'm gonna set up the enclosers soon I wanna go find few rocks an some wood for hide making lol but lazy

----------


## 3skulls

> Of course! I still plan to get at least a GBB at the expo at the end of the month. Who knows, maybe more 
> 
> Yep, that was the only thing that came to mind. Everything else seemed fine to me.
> 
> Whats an ootheca? The males are the ones with the big wings, correct?


Egg case. They "lay" them then suck them back up and give a live birth. 

Some times you'll see them sticking out. Anytime you go to clean or sort them out etc. I always remove the adult females by hand. 


@carlson 
They can't climb glass or smooth plastic. But... In a glass tank they may be able to climb the silicone.  They don't need any substrate.

----------


## Mike41793

> I'm gonna set up the enclosers soon I wanna go find few rocks an some wood for hide making lol but lazy


These guys are so tiny that you won't need that for awhile so dont worry a ton about it. 

I can't stop peeking in at him and just watching him. I'm trying to let him settle in though lol

----------


## carlson

K ill snap a pic of the lid on the tank i wanted to use if needed Ill buy a new top or twnk

----------


## carlson

> These guys are so tiny that you won't need that for awhile so dont worry a ton about it. 
> 
> I can't stop peeking in at him and just watching him. I'm trying to let him settle in though lol


Ya I just wanna give them a small spot to feel hidden. What kinda cage you got I'm using the baseball cases

----------


## Mike41793

> Ya I just wanna give them a small spot to feel hidden. What kinda cage you got I'm using the baseball cases


Yep i gave him that piece of wood to burrow under. I pushed down the substrate to compact it a bit so itd be more stable for him if he wants to burrow. I got these containers off of a website. They're hard plastic but still easily to put airholes in. I paid $25 shipped for 6 smaller and 6 larger ones. The lil vagans is in one of the larger ones. Heres the site:
http://www.freundcontainer.com/

Go explore the "plastic containers" section. Most of the stuff is pretty cheap. Shipping cost more than what i actually ordered lol.

----------


## carlson

I got some baseball cases just gotta drill them. Gotta go slowly

----------

_Mike41793_ (04-10-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Those should work well too. Make sure you post a thread showing everything when you get yours  :Smile:

----------


## carlson

O I will, we got snow coming tonight

----------

_Mike41793_ (04-10-2013)

----------


## satomi325

Congrats on the new addition! Super cute!
I like Ts, but I can't bring myself to have feeder insects around. Too creepy for me. The roaches sort of gave me the heebie jeebies. *shiver*

----------


## Mike41793

> Congrats on the new addition! Super cute!
> I like Ts, but I can't bring myself to have feeder insects around. Too creepy for me. The roaches sort of gave me the heebie jeebies. *shiver*


You don't have to have them around, I'm just choosing to. I really thought i'd hate them but they're pretty neat. 

And its worth it bc T's are awesome!

----------


## Coleslaw007

> Congrats on the new addition! Super cute!
> I like Ts, but I can't bring myself to have feeder insects around. Too creepy for me. The roaches sort of gave me the heebie jeebies. *shiver*


Just try it, they're neat! Think of them as hairless, 6 legged rats  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mike41793

> Just try it, they're neat! Think of them as hairless, 6 legged rats


Yea exactly! Honestly, rats freak me out more than the dubias. Like i said, the adult dubias I'm still kinda iffy about, but the smaller ones are adorable. Plus, like i said, they're definitely worth it bc of the T's awesomeness.

----------


## 3skulls

Oh Mike. The adult males have the long wings, females have the little wings. 

I HATED roaches before I got mine. Now I almost feel bad using them as feeders. 
They are a very fun bug to raise and watch. And long lived for a bug too  :Smile:

----------

_Mike41793_ (04-10-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

Cool little spidey dude.  But them roaches are nasty. Jeeby.

----------

_Mike41793_ (04-12-2013)

----------


## NormanSnake

> Yea exactly! Honestly, rats freak me out more than the dubias. Like i said, the adult dubias I'm still kinda iffy about, but the smaller ones are adorable. Plus, like i said, they're definitely worth it bc of the T's awesomeness.


You should see my colony. I'd say we have around 2000 babies/juvies right now. They are adorable. Maybe ill do a video soon.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2

----------


## carlson

> You should see my colony. I'd say we have around 2000 babies/juvies right now. They are adorable. Maybe ill do a video soon.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2


Do a vid soon and a thread  :Smile:

----------

_Mike41793_ (04-12-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> You should see my colony. I'd say we have around 2000 babies/juvies right now. They are adorable. Maybe ill do a video soon.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2


Sweet! Idk you had T's norm. Thats sick. Yea they're so cute.

----------


## Mike41793

> Cool little spidey dude.  But them roaches are nasty. Jeeby.


Nope. I'd rather pickup a dubia than a rat any day. Rats can bite.

----------


## DooLittle

> Nope. I'd rather pickup a dubia than a rat any day. Rats can bite.


Not me, no way.  And my ratties don't bite.

----------


## pookie!

Lol Doolittle you remind me of my BF. He was feeding the lizard dubias and he doesnt like to touch them at all, well he spilled them on the floor and it was comical to say the least to hear him trying to get little dubias back in a plastic cup without touching them lol

----------


## DooLittle

I feel his pain.  I can't stand meal worms either, creepy little way they curl around your finger.  Gives me goose bumps just typing it out...

----------


## ballpythonluvr

That is one cute little T!  I want one so bad but my boyfriend isn't to keen on the idea.

----------

_Mike41793_ (04-12-2013)

----------


## pookie!

> I feel his pain.  I can't stand meal worms either, creepy little way they curl around your finger.  Gives me goose bumps just typing it out...


Lol bet you really dont like superworms huh

----------


## NormanSnake

> Sweet! Idk you had T's norm. Thats sick. Yea they're so cute.


Dude, I was talking about dubias. Now I'm confused. Lol I have a bearded dragon.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mike41793

> Dude, I was talking about dubias. Now I'm confused. Lol I have a bearded dragon.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2


Ohhh. I assumed you had T's. i forget ppl feed them to geckos and lizards too

----------


## Mike41793

> Not me, no way.  And my ratties don't bite.


Well the ones i get can bite so SCREW that!

----------


## 3skulls

dubia are awesome. If I wasn't raising them as feeders I would have them as pets.

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Yeah, i def agree 3skulls gots some madd packing skillz. I was equally impressed when i got my box of goodies. Ur T is def 'dorbs (thanks 'slaw lol)....and dont get me wrong, i luuuuv Ts and all kinds of other "bugs" , but roaches just strike an "eeeww" nerve in me. And i cant bring myself to find ANYTHING cute about them....:o

Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (04-12-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (04-13-2013),_Mike41793_ (04-12-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Thanks :o

Think of them as dubia and not "roaches" 

Look how cute she is laying on her back munching on a big chunk of food. :p

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (04-13-2013),_NormanSnake_ (04-12-2013),pookie! (04-14-2013)

----------


## NormanSnake

The big ones still freak me out but the babies are cute.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mike41793

> The big ones still freak me out but the babies are cute.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2


x2!  :Smile:

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

> Thanks :o
> 
> Think of them as dubia and not "roaches" 
> 
> Look how cute she is laying on her back munching on a big chunk of food. :p


Just.....cant....bring myself......to....like.....them things.....
RAAAAAAHHHH!!!!(runs away)

Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2

----------


## DooLittle

> Thanks :o
> 
> Think of them as dubia and not "roaches" 
> 
> Look how cute she is laying on her back munching on a big chunk of food. :p


Mmm, yeah, that's jeeby and icky.  Not cute.  :Sad:

----------


## seacowst

I want roaches so bad!!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Im sure 3skulls could hook you up with plenty....

Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (04-14-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Yep. Anytime.

----------


## Mike41793

> I want roaches so bad!!!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


PM 3skulls, he'll hook you up!  :Good Job:

----------

_3skulls_ (04-14-2013)

----------


## carlson

Hey mike have you checked out the t board? I just set up my account the other day, it's a tapatalk one too so now I pass back an forth all day and get nothing done  :Smile:

----------

_3skulls_ (04-14-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Haha I'm the same way carlson

----------


## Mike41793

> Hey mike have you checked out the t board? I just set up my account the other day, it's a tapatalk one too so now I pass back an forth all day and get nothing done


What T board?

----------


## carlson

Arachnoboard? I can't spell lol I found 3skulls but noone else yet so come and hop back an forth too

----------


## Mike41793

Waiting on my confirmation on joining lol

----------


## carlson

Took about a day for me to get mine

----------

_Mike41793_ (04-14-2013)

----------


## carlson

What you keep your dubia in? I was thinking tank but I have a huge Rubbermaid I used for crikets may use that instead

----------


## Mike41793

This. Its like a 20 or 30qt container i think? 


The heat pad is unregulated and gets like 120deg so i only have it partway under the tub since the one side doesn't get as hot. Waiting on a hydrofarm to run it

----------


## Simple Man

Congrats Mike! Tarantula keeping is a fun hobby. I'm sure you will enjoy it. I started with a couple and now have an entire closet shelf full of various Old and New World, terrestrial and arboreal animals  :Very Happy: 

Regards,

B

----------

_Mike41793_ (04-16-2013)

----------


## carlson

K, I gotta sell this rescued male so I can get my original into a tub an free up my tstat an heat pad. But my snake room is around eighty so hoping wit summer coming soon I can get up to mid ninties with out heat pad. Could be why my hissers growing so slow.. More i type more i think I should use my spare flexwatt to set up a heated part for my roaches..

----------

